# Duyuru > Kültür >  Şiirin Sultanı Necip Fazıl Konya'da Anılacak

## ceydaaa

siirin-sultani-necip-fazil-konya-da-anilacak-4631344_652_o.jpgTürk edebiyat ve tefekkür dünyasının son dönemde yetiştirdiği en büyük isimlerden biri olarak kabul edilen Sultan-üş Şuara (Şairlerin Sultanı) unvanlı Necip Fazıl Kısakürek, vefatının 30. yılında Konya'da anılacak. Cumhurbaşkanlığı himayesinde, Konya Valiliği, Büyükşehir Belediyesi, merkez ilçe belediyeleri, üniversiteler ve meslek odalarının işbirliğiyle gerçekleştirilecek Necip Fazıl Kısakürek'i anma programı, sempozyum, sergi, konser, film gösterimi, tiyatro oyunları, okuma etkinlikleri, yarışmalar ve konferanslarla bir haftaya yayılacak.

20-26 Mayıs boyunca devam edecek Necip Fazıl Kısakürek'i anma programı, Dedeman Otel'de düzenlenecek 'Uluslararası Necip Fazıl Kısakürek Sempozyumu' ile başlayacak. İki gün boyunca farklı konularda oturumların yapılacağı sempozyumda, Kısakürek'in şiiri, şairliği, basın hayatı, düşünce dünyası, din, tasavvuf, tarih, toplum ve medeniyet anlayışı gibi konular ele alınacak. Anma programı kapsamında 20 Mayıs'ta Mevlana Kültür Merkezi'nde 'Necip Fazıl'la Bir Asır' sergisi açılacak. 26 Mayıs tarihine kadar açık kalacak sergide Necip Fazıl Kısakürek'e ait basılı malzemeler, şiirlerinden oluşan Osmanlı Türkçesi harfleriyle yazılmış hat levhaları ve kullandığı eşyalar sergilenecek. Aynı salonda ve aynı tarihler arasında Necip Fazıl'ın hayatı, eserleri, sanat anlayışı ve mücadelesini konu alan 'Necip Fazıl'la Bir Arada' başlıklı video projeksiyon sunumu yapılacak. Üstad'ın eserlerinden sinemaya uyarlanan 'Bir Adam Yaratmak', 'Reis Bey', 'Diriliş', 'Zehra', 'Yangın Var' ve 'Çile' filmleri, 2024 Mayıs tarihlerinde Kule Site, M1 Real ve Kılıçarslan Gençlik Merkezi'nde ücretsiz olarak seyirciyle buluşacak.

Anma programının ilk günü etkinlikleri, sanatçı Uğur Işılak'ın Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı Antalya Senfoni Orkestrası eşliğinde vereceği ve Kısakürek'in şiirlerinden bestelenen eserlerin yer alacağı konserle tamamlanacak. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Klasik Türk Müziği Korosu da 23 Mayıs Perşembe günü Mevlana'dan bugüne Türk müziğinin seçkin eserleri ile Kısakürek'in şiirlerinden yapılan besteler seslendirecek.

Etkinlikler boyunca Üstad'ın kaleme aldığı tiyatro oyunlarından 'Püf Noktası', 'Benim Adım Bay Necip' ve 'Bir Adam Yaratmak', yeniden sahnelenecek. Sinemaya uyarlanan 'Bir Adam Yaratmak', 'Reis Bey', 'Diriliş', 'Zehra', 'Yangın Var' ve 'Çile' filmleri, 20-24 Mayıs tarihlerinde Kule Site, M1 Real ve Kılıçarslan Gençlik Merkezi'nde ücretsiz olarak seyirciyle buluşacak.

25 Mayıs Cumartesi günü Başbakan Yardımcısı Beşir Atalay, 'Türkiye'nin Manzarası', Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu ise 'Türkiye'nin Stratejik Ufku ve Büyük Doğu' konulu konferanslar verecek.

----------

